# pressure washing hardie plank



## moray (Apr 12, 2011)

We are repainting a house sided with hardie plank (stucco finish), and need advice on how to prep the surface. Pressure washing today resulted in water penetrating the house. Not sure where the point of penetration was. 

Thanks!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Same as all houses should be pressure washed. The right chems and under 300 psi hitting the wall.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Close the windows? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Did one last year. Nothing different than a regular wash.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I would also add that loose boards/shingle would be more susceptible to water entering if the trajectory is shooting up. There is no locking seal/channel like other substrates. I try to stand farther back from the house even using low pressure.


----------

